# DSLR for 38k!



## tasamono (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys, am a complete Newbie, absolutely no idea about the technicalities of a DSLR, can anyone suggest me the best i can get for 38k! Also would appreciate if you can explain why to go for that model?
Many thanks!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 30, 2011)

Nikon D5100 for arnd 34k wud be the best deal for you.. as u said you are nt aware of the features in DSLR.. you might find this difficult in starting.,.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 30, 2011)

For newbie i think nikon d3100 is enough.Correct me i am wrong.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2011)

how I wish ur budget could be 45k and I would have suggested you D90+18-55 kit lens 

anyways for 38k your choices are nikon D5100 and canon 550D

Even if people will say nikon D5100 have best sensor in the world still I would say canon 550D is much better for newbies...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2011)

Purely on a spec-to-spec basis, I think D5100 seems a better than D90 if VFM is considered.

Nikon D5100 vs D90


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2011)

D90 is much much better in usability sense...keep tech aside

1. dual dials for easily changing settings
2. top screen to view current settings
3. Inbody focus motor which will enable you to have autofocus on lenses as old as 1970s and if u think who uses those old lenses then I will say I am using a macro lens maybe 20year old coz its cheap.
4. you can autofocus on 50mm 1.8
5. the body of D90 is much better made
6. I think it have bracketing, Depth of field button
7. more flash options (I am poor in this)
8. Amazing pentaprism viewfinder which really helps...my D3100 viewfinder is a crap and so will be of D5100

enough advantage over D5100 and 550D ...ultimately D90 is a midrange DSLR and these 2 r entry level ones


----------

